# Mr.FixIt raise machines from the dead



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Here a pair of rigs i got on Craigslist for $600. A Speeflo 8900 and a Graco GH200 with both gas and electric motors for each. I dropped them off to Jack, aka MrFixit, he ripped them apart and slapped some new reels, hoses and guns on them.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice! That's an old work horse right there.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> nice! That's an old work horse right there.


Not that old. I'll have to ask Jack but I thought each were only about 5 years old.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack's the man. Looking good.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Dang.

Those are for some serious production.

I am a p*ssy, so I prefer pumps I can pick up and carry around the yard with one hand.

:help:

You got 100 feet of hose on those reels?

That is always nice. Sometimes you can spray an entire house only moving the pump once, from one side of the yard to another.

100 feet is a bit unruly on sled style pumps though, which is what we use.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

keep your foot on the frame when changing the motors out or they will will tip over with all that weight on the handle


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I know The gh200 will be fine but the speeflo will flip. I hava a few others with the same set up.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> Dang.
> 
> Those are for some serious production.
> 
> ...


Yup, 100 but am going to add another 50 to each. !00 is never enough.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For anyone in or around SE NC Jack's associate at Express Pump Repair in Wilmington can take care of all your repair needs as well. Both are great guys to do business with.

http://coastalairless.com/

I need to find a good deal like that on a hydraulic pump.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigslist. I just emailed on a 6900 for $600. They are out there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Craigslist. I just emailed on a 6900 for $600. They are out there.


Especially during this time of the year. Come peak season less people are selling equipment that makes them money.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Craigslist. I just emailed on a 6900 for $600. They are out there.


At that price you should get one for Pauly.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a great deal.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice score....


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> At that price you should get one for Pauly.


Actually. He has an 8900 up on craigslist right now


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Goode Painters said:


> Actually. He has an 8900 up on craigslist right now


what town is it located?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How much?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> At that price you should get one for Pauly.


Was thinking more of finding one for Straightlines.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Neps you motivated me to cruise through Craigslist last night. I could only find small pumps. Did you hear back about the 8900?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Neps you motivated me to cruise through Craigslist last night. I could only find small pumps. Did you hear back about the 8900?


I did and was suppose to call the guy on monday - I'll call him tomorrow. - You want it?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I did and was suppose to call the guy on monday - I'll call him tomorrow. - You want it?


Maybe. Let me know after you speak to them.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Maybe. Let me know after you speak to them.


Ok - I'll check it out.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We used the GH200 for the first time today and it purred like a kitten. 30 gallons of oil primer like butter. 

Thanks Jack!


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> keep your foot on the frame when changing the motors out or they will will tip over with all that weight on the handle


Excellent advice


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Good bump - GH200 has already had about 500 gallons thru it and it can take a beating. Going to fire up the 8900 next week. 

Thanks Jack. :thumbsup:


----------

